# Nonresident Turkey



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Apparently an Indian Reservation in ND sells nonresident Turkey licenses. Over the counter sales and can buy more than one.

Already a guide/outfitter running spring hunts near Bismarck, ND.

http://www.geocities.com/beamsontheprai ... raska.html


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

that is interesting, while the Native Americans have hunting rights on their land, it does not extend to non tribal members. For Example if you are a non tribal member and purchase a deer license for a reservation, by state law you still need to have a state license for that species. The tribal licenses are treated as trespass permits. If you are a white guy and come off of that reservation without a state license on your deer, you are in violation of state law and will be written up.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm not sure what the tribal laws are in ND but I know in SD you can purchase a license for a reservation and not have to purchase a state license. Since reservations are considered a sovergn nation I don't see why it would be illegal for them to do this. It'd be like saying you need a U.S. license to hunt in Canada.

I remember reading awhile back about how the President of the NWTF accomplished shooting a turkey in all 49 states. ND was the last state he needed and since he couldn't get drawn as a NR he shot his turkey on the res. I really doubt someone in his very public position would be breaking any laws on something like this.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Turkeys are a new issue., and I would assume that they work the same as our deer license. I know that this is the stance that the department takes on deer. If you shoot a deer on tribal land and bring it off into ND, you better have a valid ND deer license or you will be charged with illegal possession. Native Americans have the right to hunt as they choose on their land, but this does not extend to non tribal members. In fact, it doesn't matter who you are if you are caught with an animal without a tag on non tribal land you will be charged. Take the Turtle Mountain Reservation for example. The reservation is small six miles by 12 miles. In addition to this the tribe owns land outside the reservation. They can hunt whenever they want on their land. However, if they shoot a deer or a moose on their land and come off of it going back to the reservation they will be in illegal possession as soon as they cross off of tribal owned land. Not saying it is right or wrong, just as it is. I could be wrong on the bird issue, but that is how the department handles big game.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

In Minnesota the law is very clear. If you are not a tribal member you must hold a valid Minnesota state hunting license or permit in addition to any reservation permit. True for MN resident or NR.

South Dakota reservations apparently have other laws because the Brule reservation in SD sells turkey licenses over the counter and their pheasant season opens to non tribal members long before the regular SD pheasant season opens. Need Brule res license(s). Not sure if you need a valid SD license or not - have not been there.

Tribal members obviously are governed by their own set of laws and limits.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Prairie Hunter, that is basically how it works in ND. Although they regulate themselves, non tribal members still have to follow state statutes. They can charge you additionally for hunting on their land through licensing, but that doesn't bar you from having a state license. For Example, I have hunted prairie dogs at Standing Rock and needed a prairie dog license from the tribe, the state doesn't require it so it was basically a tresspass fee.


----------



## hunt4life (Mar 7, 2002)

Here is the quote from the North Dakota Game and Fish website, 'Nonresidents not eligible to apply for wild turkey.' It doesn't seem to leave much room for interpretation.

If the state laws apply to reservations, then it seems that nonresidents are not able to obtain a turkey license.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have hunted the Spirit Lake Reservation alot in the past 10 years for waterfowl & never had a problem. Never even have hardly seen any Natives while doing so ??? There are a couple places, I'd gladly pay a access fee - if I had to - to hunt there. But I doubt I will, until I have to.

I can see trouble on the Horizon - if just any member of the tribe tries to enforce this, or collect these fees ??? I hope not ??? But I doubt it would be a pleasant conversation, if just anyone approached me, trying to collect ??? :eyeroll:


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Fetch, depends if you are hunting on tribe owned land or non tribe owned land. There is a considerably amount of land inside the reservation boundaries that is owned by nontribal people. You could hunt on this with no problem. Some reservations have strong game and fish agencies such as Standing Rock and Fort Berthold. Turtle Mountain basically has no infrastructure, and Spirit Lake does do some enforcement. If you are on tribal owned land they will try and pinch you, but I am not sure what legal channels everything would run through there.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Gnf says that a NR can't have a turkey license for an indian reservation since NRs can't apply for a ND turkey permit as the same laws that apply to deer permits would apply here as well. If you hunt on Indian land you need the appropriate ND state license for the zone you are hunting. (it sounds like there is a considerable gray area here concerning turkeys and that at this time the interpretation might be up to the individual warden)

The only way this would be ok, for sure, would be if the birds were being released for the hunters (wouldn't that be great to go to ND to hunt pen raised birds at $500.00 per crack) like on a game preserve.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

So, let me get this straight. The Standing Rock reservation offers turkey licenses over-the-counter. Can residents hunt there and possess a turkey off of the reservation? There are lots of years when I am turned down for a turkey license that I have traveled to SD to turkey hunt. If this was an option in ND that would be great.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I did'nt know you could hunt Non Resident Turkeys ???  I know plenty of those :wink: :rollin: Or is it only if you take em out to the Reservation ??? :iroll:

Did you see this ??? http://www.brookmanstamps.com/Netcat/In ... itLake.htm


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Scaper,

It appears that one of the outfitters have something going with the reservation. The outfitter is charging $500.00/bird.

I'm going to check however the next time I'm out that way on business to see if a freelancer can get in on the action. No reason to let the outfitters have all the fun.


----------

